# Arrows WILL NOT bare shaft tune



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

Draw length, stance grip, d loop length will have have drastic effects on bare shafts. I doubt that arrow is under spined but you could also lower the draw weight to see how it reacts.


----------



## Mossy-Back (Feb 9, 2020)

I had a hard time getting bareshafts to tune with my Black 1. I ended up deciding it needed to be shimmed, but traded it before I got around to it. It also seemed like the grip was easy to torque for me. 

Weaker spines seemed to tune better with that bow for whatever reason. Opposite of my SR6.


----------



## elncalls (9 mo ago)

dtrkyman said:


> Draw length, stance grip, d loop length will have have drastic effects on bare shafts. I doubt that arrow is under spined but you could also lower the draw weight to see how it reacts.


My draw it what it is and the Thumbutton is anchoring perfect. I would tend to agree with dloop and stance, but both fetched is dead on and the bare is off the same exact spot each time. I shot them a few dozen times to see if my own mechanics were causing and issue and they don't seem too. In fact, I would say they group perfect for where they are hitting every time. Each type of shaft is hitting exactly where it did on all shots.


----------



## elncalls (9 mo ago)

Mossy-Back said:


> I had a hard time getting bareshafts to tune with my Black 1. I ended up deciding it needed to be shimmed, but traded it before I got around to it. It also seemed like the grip was easy to torque for me.
> 
> Weaker spines seemed to tune better with that bow for whatever reason. Opposite of my SR6.


I might tear off the vanes on one of the 340 shafts and see if they are doing the same thing. They were shooting fine, except for the flyer once in a while, I did not bare shaft tune these, but I should have. It does the same thing, perhaps it is a shim adjustment I will have to make.


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

Last summer while tuning a 3d rig with bare shafts I was not getting quite what I wanted at 30 yards. Close but I was getting nit picky.

Wanting my arrows as light as possible I was shooting an 85 grain point, changed to 100 and not much effect, 125s and boom they shot lazers! Weird thing is I also shot the 85s due to the arrows being on the under side of spine, but they tuned better with even less spine, go figure.

Tune was confirmed with exceptional groups at 100!


----------



## elncalls (9 mo ago)

dtrkyman said:


> Last summer while tuning a 3d rig with bare shafts I was not getting quite what I wanted at 30 yards. Close but I was getting nit picky.
> 
> Wanting my arrows as light as possible I was shooting an 85 grain point, changed to 100 and not much effect, 125s and boom they shot lazers! Weird thing is I also shot the 85s due to the arrows being on the under side of spine, but they tuned better with even less spine, go figure.
> 
> Tune was confirmed with exceptional groups at 100!


Weird that was a the fix! I can also try adding 125 points and see if anything looks different. Worth a try at this point. Thanks.


----------



## Lastfrontier_archer (Feb 26, 2014)

Just shim it. My Inline 3 will pound bareshafts at 40 yards right with fletchings. Just try the top cam first


----------



## CANDRUS (Sep 19, 2017)

Do an experiment. Move your sight to the bareshaft, get it sighted tight to the bareshaft, then see what your fletched are doing.

Bet it will surprise the crap out of you.


----------



## ukxbow (Aug 17, 2018)

How will this change where bare shaft and fletched are landing relative to each other?



CANDRUS said:


> Do an experiment. Move your sight to the bareshaft, get it sighted tight to the bareshaft, then see what your fletched are doing.
> 
> Bet it will surprise the crap out of you.


----------



## Mossy-Back (Feb 9, 2020)

CANDRUS said:


> Do an experiment. Move your sight to the bareshaft, get it sighted tight to the bareshaft, then see what your fletched are doing.
> 
> Bet it will surprise the crap out of you.


That makes no sense at all.


----------



## elncalls (9 mo ago)

Lastfrontier_archer said:


> Just shim it. My Inline 3 will pound bareshafts at 40 yards right with fletchings. Just try the top cam first


Thanks, shim is my last resort, but it is at the bottom list 4 things I will do this weekend if all other steps fail.


----------



## CANDRUS (Sep 19, 2017)

ukxbow said:


> How will this change where bare shaft and fletched are landing relative to each other?


Go try it and find out.


----------



## Mossy-Back (Feb 9, 2020)

CANDRUS said:


> Go try it and find out.


Yeah, move your sight to the right so that the bareshafts are hitting where you are aiming and....... what do you know, the fletched field points are still hitting to the left of the bareshafts! 

Seriously man, moving the sight doesn't do anything for changing arrow flight/tuning.


----------



## CANDRUS (Sep 19, 2017)

Mossy-Back said:


> Yeah, move your sight to the right so that the bareshafts are hitting where you are aiming and....... what do you know, the fletched field points are still hitting to the left of the bareshafts!
> 
> Seriously man, moving the sight doesn't do anything for changing arrow flight/tuning.


Did you go try it?


----------



## Mossy-Back (Feb 9, 2020)

CANDRUS said:


> Did you go try it?


I don't have to, because I tune my bow so that bareshafts and fletched and broadheads all hit together. 

I know for a fact that only moving the sight will not change the difference in impact between a fletched field point and a bareshaft that is coming off the bow sideways.


----------



## CANDRUS (Sep 19, 2017)

Mossy-Back said:


> I don't have to, because I tune my bow so that bareshafts and fletched and broadheads all hit together.
> 
> I know for a fact that only moving the sight will not change the difference in impact between a fletched field point and a bareshaft that is coming off the bow sideways.


You know fir a fact. Yet your on here asking us to tell you what too do.

I gave you a test too help diagnose what the issue is.

But hey you know better.


----------



## Mossy-Back (Feb 9, 2020)

CANDRUS said:


> You know fir a fact. Yet your on here asking us to tell you what too do.
> 
> I gave you a test too help diagnose what the issue is.
> 
> But hey you know better.


I'm not the one asking what to do. I'm giving the OP advice on what to do. You are telling them to do something that won't change their tuning issue.

And yes, in this case I do know better.


----------



## ukxbow (Aug 17, 2018)

I’ve shot enough arrows and done enough tuning to know that it will do nothing to the tune. It will simply move the point of impact of bare shafts and fletched arrows equally. It will not change their relationship, because it can’t. All moving a sight does is change where you point your bow!



CANDRUS said:


> Go try it and find out.


----------



## CANDRUS (Sep 19, 2017)

Mossy-Back said:


> I'm not the one asking what to do. I'm giving the OP advice on what to do. You are telling them to do something that won't change their tuning issue.
> 
> And yes, in this case I do know better.


Yep you know better about something you have never tryed.


----------



## Mossy-Back (Feb 9, 2020)

CANDRUS said:


> Yep you know better about something you have never tryed.


I have tried it before, I never said that I didn't. It's called adjusting your sight. Pretty sure almost everyone who has ever shot a bow has done that. It changes where they will impact on the target but will NOT make a wonky bareshaft and a field point hit closer together.


----------



## CANDRUS (Sep 19, 2017)

Mossy-Back said:


> I have tried it before, I never said that I didn't. It's called adjusting your sight. Pretty sure almost everyone who has ever shot a bow has done that. It changes where they will impact on the target but will NOT make a wonky bareshaft and a field point hit closer together.


Never said they would hit together.


----------



## Mossy-Back (Feb 9, 2020)

CANDRUS said:


> Never said they would hit together.


That's the whole point of tuning! 😂

And as far as "being surprised what would happen" per your first reply, why would anyone be surprised that they'd hit a different spot when you move their sight?


----------



## elncalls (9 mo ago)

dtrkyman said:


> Last summer while tuning a 3d rig with bare shafts I was not getting quite what I wanted at 30 yards. Close but I was getting nit picky.
> 
> Wanting my arrows as light as possible I was shooting an 85 grain point, changed to 100 and not much effect, 125s and boom they shot lazers! Weird thing is I also shot the 85s due to the arrows being on the under side of spine, but they tuned better with even less spine, go figure.
> 
> Tune was confirmed with exceptional groups at 100!


Moving to 125 grain up front did help a little, then I also took another .25 inches off the back (now as much as I am comfortable to go) and all seem to be shooting fine now. I am out to 60 yards and grouping pretty good. In fact a little better than my 340 spine. Arrow is now 461 grain and is holding accuracy. I even threw a broadhead on and I am pleased with the result.

Bare shaft still is off a little, but much better than before. The key is fletched shaft is shooting very nice and hitting where I aim. 

I think I am going to move to 250 spine after the season and use the winter lull to get it pat down.

Thank you all for your help. This was a weird one.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

Is the Flexis Roller guard no longer adjustable? I see quite a few of these threads for Prime bows but no one mentions the roller guard. I shoot a Rize and it is amazing how a quarter turn or so of a screw can clean up a tear, you may have to go too far either way to get it just right and that is w CS 13/16". If the answer to question one is yes then disregard the rest......


----------



## Mossy-Back (Feb 9, 2020)

454casull said:


> Is the Flexis Roller guard no longer adjustable? I see quite a few of these threads for Prime bows but no one mentions the roller guard. I shoot a Rize and it is amazing how a quarter turn or so of a screw can clean up a tear, you may have to go too far either way to get it just right and that is w CS 13/16". If the answer to question one is yes then disregard the rest......


You can adjust the flexis on the Primes to tune. On my Black 1 I had a nock right that I could never quite get rid of without shimming no matter what I did with the flexis. 

I can't remember if the Primes have a max you can adjust the flexis in. I know Bowtech says not to go less than 1.5 turns in from bottomed out.


----------



## Enticer (Sep 6, 2005)

dtrkyman said:


> Draw length, stance grip, d loop length will have have drastic effects on bare shafts. I doubt that arrow is under spined but you could also lower the draw weight to see how it reacts.


If bare shafts are tearing nock left for a right handed archer, do you increase the DL or decrease it?


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

Decrease.


----------

